# The most heaviest case of Lipedemia ever known.



## John Smith (Mar 24, 2017)

A woman suffering from extreme Lipedemia is reportedly claimed have the world's heaviest legs.

https://youtu.be/EnsdTWsE0B8


----------



## Christoo (Mar 24, 2017)

She's very pretty i wonder how the wedding went?


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 26, 2017)

I think she is on my FB friend list. I know she is in at least one of the BBW/ssbbw groups im a member of on FB.


----------



## Christoo (Mar 27, 2017)

I would be interested in seeing some of those groups ganstadawg if you can post them? Or pm thanks!


----------



## AndSoItGoes (Apr 25, 2017)

Her biggest fear is becoming immobile and that the *disease* progresses so much that she loses her life. But she's just a commodity here ?


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 29, 2017)

Christoo said:


> I would be interested in seeing some of those groups ganstadawg if you can post them? Or pm thanks!


that's ALOT of groups. it would take me a while to post THAT many.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 30, 2017)

AndSoItGoes said:


> Her biggest fear is becoming immobile and that the *disease* progresses so much that she loses her life. But she's just a commodity here ?



I know nothing about this person, so I haven't really taken an interest at all, but one of the basic truths of mankind is that people are not really capable of liking things *for* their negative qualities. A person who *seeks out* other people based on the degree of their suffering is so rare, that you'd be lucky to find five in a country, in a lifetime. They're called saints.

I'm not saying we shouldn't have sympathy for those with terribly, crippling illnesses. I'm a bit surprised she was mentioned here at all, for that reason, honestly, if she's as sick as you say.


----------

